# Confession-addicted to wood!!!



## Mike1950 (Jan 22, 2012)

Looking at Greg's shop I thought about promise I made before Cristmas- I cleaned shop ( Not to Kenbo's surgical levels) but it was manageble.:wacko1: I told myself no more wood until I used some up. Now I have not been in shop this year-family issues. So It was clean well at least until it got me again-$150 for a pile of mic. Exotics-now I could not pass this up.:dash2: But my newly built shed is full shop is full and now working area is full and I am back to cleaning again-well when I can get back to shop, honey do list clean the basement first. I NEED HELP. These pictures do not include the three covered piles out next to shop.:hang1: After looking a picture I think I am a hopeless or helpless case-take your pick. Last pic is a pile of walnut and exoctics -mystery wood 267-9 on hobbit house-so the last thing I needed was more wood that I had no clue as to idenity............. Maybe I need to put a block on my computer for craigslist-what do you think?????????


----------



## txpaulie (Jan 22, 2012)

> I told myself no more wood until I used some up.



I do that exact thing every coupla months!:wacko1:

p


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 22, 2012)

That's just about perfect! I could work there, except wheres the dust? Now that's a shop, I could pack more in that shed! Thanks for posting mike I love it!


----------



## Kevin (Jan 22, 2012)

mike1950 said:


> ... I told myself no more wood until I used some up. ...





bigcouger said:


> ... love to dicker and buy ...





txpaulie said:


> ..
> I do that exact thing every coupla months!...



Guys like me love guys like y'all. 


.


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 22, 2012)

Greg, believe me there is no shortage of dust in my shop. I got a Jet air filter for Xmas but it does not work worth a damn in the box. I mean It NO MORE WOOD- well I could use a little bit of cheap hard maple-or some burl. MAN I wonder if they have a 12 step program for us. As far as room in the shed, I did not take a picture of the pile of 500' of white oak, 600 more of the black walnut-different tree, 500' of willow-free-oh then there is the straight grained old growth red fir -Face it it is hopeless.:hang1:


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 22, 2012)

Big coug, As soon as I catch up and get back to the shop I will work out a deal.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 22, 2012)

Well look at the good side, we can't OD on wood, but I'm gonna try. The only antidote is to saw it, drill it, sand it, but then we just get more.


----------



## CodyS (Jan 22, 2012)

dear god that is a lot of timber!


----------



## Mac (Jan 28, 2012)

I look at all the logs I have sitting around and know I do not have enough room to store/dry it if I mill it, looks like your shop is too full, but isn't that what it is all about? collecting wood WE might need someday!


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 28, 2012)

Mac Yes I agree but no offence but taking advice from someone that is at least as crazy as myself is counterproductive!!!:hang1::dash2: But I have a weekend to clean and see if there is some floor space in shop.:wacko1:


----------

